# Stranded at SFO - SmartFares.com Travel Agent ticketing problem



## flexible (Jul 31, 2013)

*UPDATED: We arrived Thursday afternoon.*

Using http://www.momondo.com I searched for SFO-EDI (Edinburgh, Scotland).
They list various fares, flight times with numerous agencies etc.
On June 20, 2013 I clicked on their link, the two tickets show as purchased through http://Smartfares.com
Virgin Atlantic - SFO-LHR (London) connecting to BritishAirways LHR-EDI

I discussed the tickets with Vigin Atlantic several times since purchasing.
Printed boarding passes 24 hours before the flight.
Arrived 3 hours prior to flight for Tuesday, July 30, 2013.

Virgin Atlantic's ticket counter person weighed our checked luggage, looked at our carryon, gave me my husband's boarding pass on the BA connection LHR-EDI saying she'd give me mine in a few moments. She then went on a break and her co-worker told me my husband was ticketed but I only had a reservation. I opened my computer on the counter. Several of their staff could see the email confirming I purchased 2 tickets. I showed them my reservation on SmartFares.com with both of our names showing "ticketed." They mentioned the employee who I first checked in with was new. 

I offered to give Virgin Atlantic a credit card to pay for the flight with the hope I would be reimbursed after the travel agent and Virgin Atlantic sort out the mistake. Virgin Atlantic said they would not reimburse later even if it they had all the documentation that I had purchased two tickets in advance, and the travel agency admitted the errow. 

Virgin Atlantic called http://SmartFares.com - Their phone call lasted about two hours. At one point SmartFares told VirginAtlantic it was their mistake and they were issuing a new ticket. Virgin Atlantic said it was too late for that flight which was the last one for any airline that night. VirginAtlantic said they had seats on the same flight the next day. SmartFares said they had "to check with their supplier." Then they told Virgin Atlantic that they couldn't find "bulk fares" on Virgin Atlantic for the next date." Then they started suggesting different flights they might be able to get tickets from their supplier for us. 

We still don't have new tickets issued. Since we are so far from home, we went to a Marriott at our expense in hopes that SmartFares.com will call or email us. 

Updated: After numerous calls, etc. by 8 AM Wednesday, they told me American American had a reservation with ticket numbers. While on the phone with American Airlines, they confirmed we were ticketed but when I refreshed my screen I realized the first of the three flights they booked beginning in the afternoon were delayed and we would have arrived too late for ORD-LHR so the American agent moved all my flights two hours earlier since she knew I was at an airport hotel and should be able to catch a shuttle in time.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Yikes, I hope they resolve your issue.  Can you call your credit card company to help resolve the issue?


----------



## LAX Mom (Jul 31, 2013)

How frustrating!!

The Smartfares.com site says you can call 24 hours a day. I'd get on the phone and keep bugging them until they resolve it. Smartfares are the responsible party, you purchased your tickets from them.

Virgin says your husband was ticketed but you only have a reservation? That doesn't make any sense. Airlines don't hold reservations without payment for more than 24 hours. Something doesn't add up here. Maybe Smartfares neglected to pay for both tickets?

Good luck!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 31, 2013)

Whenever I book through a third party (and often when I book through the airline itself), I return to the airline website using my confirmation code to verify all of the confirmation details.  Usually that's necessary for seat selection, if nothing else.


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 31, 2013)

This situation is the reason I never book thru a third party site. One less outfit to deal with in case of trouble. 

Hope it works out soon. 

Cheers


----------



## SMHarman (Jul 31, 2013)

flexible said:


> Using http://www.momondo.com I searched for SFO-EDI (Edinburgh, Scotland).
> They list various fares, flight times with numerous agencies etc.
> On June 20, 2013 I clicked on their link, the two tickets show as purchased through http://Smartfares.com
> Virgin Atlantic - SFO-LHR (London) connecting to BritishAirways LHR-EDI
> ...



It's not possible to print boarding passes on a reservation. The boarding pass requires a ticket. 
In the pre e ticket days the coupon from the ticket stapled to the boarding pass. 
Very strange. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## klpca (Jul 31, 2013)

That is terrible. I hope that you can get it worked out. Since you booked your ticket recently, maybe you should just book another ticket for your husband and then dispute the original charge on your credit card for the ticket that you already paid for that isn't showing up on Virgin's system.

I know that this won't help you now, but for anyone else who stumbles upon this thread, here is a link to some reviews of smartfares.com, (who I had never heard of until today). http://travelsitecritic.com/reviews/1-2/smartfares-reviews/ It looks like you are not the only one to have this problem. edited to add: I've never heard of travelsitecritic either so I don't know how reliable those reviews are, but the similarities to OP's situation are very striking.


----------



## BevL (Jul 31, 2013)

I hope they get you on a flight soon.  One more person burned by a third party ticket place - I'm another that just refuses to go that route - to easy to get into a finger pointing contest between who you paid and who you fly with.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 31, 2013)

I have a hunch the Flexible and her DH have departed, because we didn't hear from her today. We wish them well and safe travels.


----------



## LAX Mom (Aug 1, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> I have a hunch the Flexible and her DH have departed, because we didn't hear from her today. We wish them well and safe travels.



I hope you're right!


----------



## ricoba (Aug 1, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> I have a hunch the Flexible and her DH have departed, because we didn't hear from her today. We wish them well and safe travels.



I agree too that you are probably right.

But it's for reasons like this that I like to book directly with the airline or the hotel.


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 1, 2013)

ricoba said:


> But it's for reasons like this that I like to book directly with the airline or the hotel.


Me too.  When things get messed up it is easier to fix if there is no middle man.

George


----------



## lucygoosey (Oct 17, 2013)

*avoid smartfares.com interent travel booking site...*

DO NOT -I REPEAT - DO NOT USE Smartfares.com internet travel booking website! Web scam.  Their "Purchase Terms and Conditions" (fine -print) are probably what is saving them from a huge lawsuit in the State of California, whose State's Attorney General's office ought to be notified.  Smartfares' "Terms" include the requirement a transaction be allowed up to 72 hours to process.  (3 days!! the magic number for consumer purchase cancellation eligibility  offered by consumer protection laws for purchases, contracts, and transactions  in Ohio) .  AND, get this - for each ticket booked by phone they (Via LBF Travel) charge $50.   Exceptions to this only mean higher ticket booking charges, of up to $150 booking charge for ticket.  It goes on and on. THIS IS RIPE!  I made the mistake of booking, or trying to book, airfare.  A teaser rate came up on the fares list. I bit. I had to call to inquire on the fare since it was supposedly such a good deal, that they had to keep it unpublished.  I was on hold, once they got my credit card number, for 20 to 40 minutes.  It sounded suspicious. I wish I'd read the "Terms and Conditions" but those are not available to view until you click on airfare to purchase on line. I was purchasing on the phone and never saw it. Anyhow, while on Hold, I searched reviews, ratings, and complaints about them.  Go to Google page 4,7, or so  on search results. Never page one, whose results are either paid advertising or shifty listings that use SEO , search engine optimization... another slippery slope in the internet industry.  Except for one site, nearly 100% of ALL reviews on other sites say to avoid like the plague. Only one site, likely a 'wing man" site of theirs, say they are fine, all 100 % awesome, etc. Funny that many of those positive reviews were posted that very day!  Funny, usually reviews are from a couple days ago to weeks, months, and years past!  Back to the Real Reviews... one said they operate by crawling the web and then offering a (non-existent) teaser rate specific to you . Unlucky victims have shown up at airports with no active confirmation number. Then they wasted time getting the run-around from Smartfares and some were even desperate or dumb enough to pay the cancellation fee, too, and rebook at higher cost.  OUCH!  Buyer beware!!  I also saw a website from a lawyer soliciting people who've booked through Smartfares and were victims of its real business, to hem and haw and take your money, but not book actual airfare.  That being said, they might occasionally book legitimate airfare.   I immediately called back to cancel the ENTIRE credit card TRANSACTION, including any fees. I also called the airlines and my bank issuing the credit card.  I hope I do not wind up with a charge to dispute.  I feel lucky I wasn't duped for long! Mr. Cat


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 17, 2013)

Mr. Cat - Please click "edit" and add some paragraph breaks to your post to make it readable.


----------

